# Creatine - bicep pump too quick



## TrackYourDiet (Dec 27, 2003)

When I take creatine, I find that my biceps pump up to quickly which does not always allow me to get a good bicep workout. I find that after a few sets, my arms are pumped and its really hard to keep going. Arms feel dead and they can't lift much once I hit this point. Do others experience this? 

Thanks,


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 27, 2003)

I sorta like that feeling...I get it more with Swole V2 than straight creatine though


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 27, 2003)

Just lower the weights and concentrate on your form...


----------



## TrackYourDiet (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> I sorta like that feeling...I get it more with Swole V2 than straight creatine though



I definetly like the pump, but not so quick. Doesn't feel like I really work the biceps fully. I try to use strict form and use weights that I can handle, but I find it hard to work them to the point were I am sore the next day. Just something I will have to bust though I presume.

BTW: What is 'swole v2'?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 27, 2003)

All you need are a few sets anyway IMO, I usually do 3 sets, 5 at the most. Back day already puts a huge strain on them with all those pull downs, rows and deadlifts.

Swole V2 is creatine with its own delivery system.


----------



## MikeKy (Dec 27, 2003)

I've noticed a faster pump and it stays a little between arm days, but it hasn't kept me from my routine. It also allowed me to up the dumbell weight 5lbs last week.


----------



## TrackYourDiet (Dec 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MikeKy *_
> I've noticed a faster pump and it stays a little between arm days, but it hasn't kept me from my routine. It also allowed me to up the dumbell weight 5lbs last week.



That's the main problem...the weight I use has actually gone down.  I would not mind at all if my lifting weight had gone up since I would know that I am getting stronger (and bigger). 

I think its also a combination of my diet too...not eating as much as I use too and have actually gone down a few pounds in the last couple weeks. Going to take in some extra calories and bust through this situation.


----------

